# au fil de l'eau (informatique)



## CLEMENTINE

*Moderator note: *multiple threads merged to create this one

Hello

I need your help to translate "*au fil de l'eau*" - (metaphor to say that our data is automatically updated whenever there is a modification, and that we are directly informed of it on our computers. We are informed of all the changes) _(am I clear enough?)_

Thanks


----------



## sophievm

In computer science we often use the term "on the fly".


----------



## le chat noir

"On the fly" is quite good. I would also propose "in real time" or, more technically, "synchronously".


----------



## CLEMENTINE

Hello,

Comment peut-on dire *"au fil de l'eau"* lorsque l'on parle d'un suivi de l'évolution des données minute par minutes (contexte bancaire). Un mot ou une expression refletant ce terme me serait bien utile!

I just want to say that all the  data related to orders, can be consulted (seen on a screen for example) "au fil de l'eau" -  every minutes, every seconds... you can see the permanent evolution of your orders on a screen

my sentence would be: you can consult the evolution of your orders ...*(au fil de l'eau)

Data flow does not fit unfortunately...

Mille mercis




Any ideas? thanx for your help


----------



## Aupick

I'm not familiar with the banking context you're working with, so take what I say with a grain of salt, but could you say 'in real time'?


----------



## aurayfrance

Est-ce que "in real time" signifie "en temps réel? (cela semble probable). Dans ce cas, il est possible que vous ayez raison car "au fil de l'eau" peut signifier "en temps réel".

Would you use such phrases as "permanently updated" or "constantly updated" in this context?


----------



## Aupick

aurayfrance said:
			
		

> Est-ce que "in real time" signifie "en temps réel? (cela semble probable). Dans ce cas, il est possible que vous ayez raison car "au fil de l'eau" peut signifier "en temps réel".
> 
> Would you use such phrases as "permanently updated" or "constantly updated" in this context?


Je crois que 'in real time' correspond à 'en temps réel'. J'ai trouvé quelques exemples de son usage pour permettre à Clémentine de décider si ça convient.

Je crois aussi que 'permanently updated' et 'constantly updated' conviennent.

Exemples :

Tracking news consumption in real-time

Data access in real time

Real time currency trading


----------



## Agnès E.

Aupick a raison : attention à l'utilisation du terme _en temps réel_, qui n'est pas innocent en informatique...


----------



## CLEMENTINE

Merci à tous pour votre aide.

La meilleure traduction (et la plus usitée) est "in real time" - alors "in real time" ce sera...

Thanks


----------



## chandrou

"En effet, il s'agit d'un deal 'au fil de l'eau'", what would be the best option for 'au fil de l'eau'?


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,
"online" ou "on line" signifient "connecté", "disponible en temps réel"
"You can get the evolution of your orders online/on line"
"It's an online/on line deal"
Hope it helps!


----------



## Macha22

Hi!

I would like to translate this expression:

'traiter les demandes au fil de l'eau'

meaning 'au fur et à mesure'

Can somebody help me?


----------



## Macha22

Ok, here are more details :

'Les demandes' are requests from custumers.

The sentense could be:

"Nous devons traiter les demandes des clients au fil de l'eau", meaning = 'as they arrive'....au fur et à mesure....

'one by one' is not what I am looking for.....


----------



## georgeloise

Hi there,

I would say

We must/should deal with customer requests as they arise.


----------



## liulia

Hi everyone!

I wonder if anyone can helkp me with this sentence:

"L'envoi au fil de l'eau des factures au Centre alourdit la charge de travail administratif du secrétariat."

I know "au fil de l'eau" means "along the way", "day by day" - things like that. But i can't find the appropriate expression for this context.

My _premier jet _gois like this - "The work of the secretariat is made cumbersome if invoices are sent to the Centre day by day"


----------



## liulia

Thanks Marc. I think the idea is "as they come up", so there is a random aspect to it. 
Maybe I can say "as they come up" or something along those lines?

Hmmm... maybe a bit too informal.


----------



## doodlebugger

Liulia, in this context I would simply use _as they come_.
I do not find it too informal but perhaps a native might disagree.


----------



## idiomina

If they are sent as they come in? One by one?


----------



## wannabebelge

I'm not sure what "au fil de l'eau" means, but since you say "day by day" my tries (with a surplus of synonyms) would be:

The daily influx of bills bogs down the secretary's workload.

The daily/steady/unending flow of invoices ...

The administration is swamped/overwhelmed by the constant flow of invoices sent to the Centre.


----------



## Melissa333

Dear all

I have looked at the discussions on the expression au fil de l'eau, but i am still not able to translate it in this context:
Ceci suppose de déterminer des rendements nets annuels équivalents pour des produits présentant des caractéristiques distinctes en termes de durée de blocage ou de mode de prélèvement (*au fil de l'eau* ou à l'échéance du contrat).

I have trnslated it this way:
*while the policy is in force* or when it matures,


----------



## Stefan Ivanovich

I can't think of anything better.


----------



## Gil

I'm not sure I understand the context.
Does "streamlined payments" make sense?


----------



## Melissa333

Hi Gil
I think the expression here is synonymous with au fur et a mesure, but I don't know to express it English. The context is in terms of an insurance policy where deductions are made on a regular basis until the end of the policy.


----------



## multae gentes

Melissa333 said:


> Ceci suppose de déterminer des rendements nets annuels équivalents pour des produits présentant des caractéristiques distinctes en termes de durée de blocage ou de mode de prélèvement (*au fil de l'eau* ou à l'échéance du contrat).



Je comprends qu'au fil de l'eau veut dire "en plusieurs échéances (de périodicité variable)"
My try : "in several installments or ..."


----------



## archijacq

streamline or maturity debit


----------



## Melissa333

Thank you very much guys!


----------



## aganguly

Hello everybody,
How to translate the following :
Si le taux n’existe pas au fil de l’eau, prendre le taux le plus récent et antérieur à la date traitée sinon en consolidation prendre 0
 
I am especially confused about au fil de l'eau which I know as a french expression meaning in the flow of water ,meaning with time ,possibly.
I translated the above as 
 
If the rate does not exist per time ,take the most recent and previous to the date treated otherwise in consolidation take 0.
 
Thank you for any suggestions,
aganguly


----------



## mapping

I don't know what kind of rate it is but I think means current/ as of today / updated


----------



## Sir G

Dans le contexte du contrôle de gestion, 
Permettre le suivi des traitements centralisés par la closing platform en indiquant au fil de l’eau les dates/heures de finalisation des tâches
Thanks in advance


----------



## livvie

Hello,

'in real time' may be appropriate.


----------



## xtrasystole

Macha22 said:


> au fil de l'eau", meaning... *au fur et à mesure*





_'... as I/you/they/one  go(es) along'_.


----------



## CMST

I'm having trouble translating "fil de l'eau" in the context of an organization which, outside of the regular standardized request procedure, studies other requests for resources "au fil de l'eau".  "...la direction de XX étudie les demandes spécifiques (dites _au fil de l'eau_) ..."

I was thinking of : " the management of XX studies specific requests as they come in" but it doesn't sound professional enough to me.
Any suggestions?  Thank you.


----------



## Katsebourg

"au fil de l'eau" signifie "progressivement", donc "as they come in" me semble parfait.


----------



## boterham

as they arise / as the need arises / in real time


----------



## lolalorr

georgeloise said:


> We must/should deal with customer requests as they arise.



I needed to find a term to express making adjustments to a budget "au fil de l'eau".  I'm going with "as needed", "as necessary" or "as may be necessary".  Many good suggestions above... I'm just offering another one.


----------

